

WebRTC Demo Day - songzme
https://opentokrtc.com/

======
mcpherrinm
Doesn't support mozGetUserMedia, unfortunately. Vendor prefixes are, as usual,
a pain.

~~~
chad_oliver
Vendor prefixes exist for a reason. They'll be removed as soon as the vendor's
implementation fully conforms with the standard.

~~~
ibotty
and why is the mozilla-prefix not used as well? it's not that webrtc is only
google's project.

~~~
songzme
WebRTC is not the only requirement for live video streaming. You also need
PeerConnection

------
songzme
With Native browser support you can apply CSS properties to video like
filters!

